# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #13

## Admin

Sonnet #13

XIII.br /br /O, that you were yourself! but, love, you arebr /No longer yours than you yourself here live:br /Against this coming end you should prepare,br /And your sweet semblance to some other give.br /So should that beauty which you hold in leasebr /Find no determination: then you werebr /Yourself again after yourself's decease,br /When your sweet issue your sweet form should bear.br /Who lets so fair a house fall to decay,br /Which husbandry in honour might upholdbr /Against the stormy gusts of winter's daybr /And barren rage of death's eternal cold?br /O, none but unthrifts! Dear my love, you knowbr /You had a father: let your son say so.

More...

----------

